# I really have a knack



## maherwoman (Apr 19, 2007)

Well, my birthday is Saturday...and we had aparty all planned out at the rink we frequent...and I just found outtonight that no one's able to show. We invited sevenpeople...and not one of them can come.

I really don't know what to say...I have had a run of bad birthdays(and I mean BAD) for literally 17 years now. At this point, Ifind myself wondering why I expect them to change from year toyear. I'm really disappointed and hurt, though I understandeveryone's reasons. One has an aunt with a birthday thatrecently lost her child, and he needs to be there for her (not tomention the other two deaths in the family they've had thisyear). Two have to work. One is moving.And two more are sick tonight, and more than likely still will be bythen because it's my best friend and his wife (who doesn't like me onebit, and is probably going to try her darndest to keep him fromgoing). The final friend invited never called me back...and Idon't want to be pushy, and at this point, she probably has plans.

*sigh* I'm crying, but I really shouldn't. I have awonderful husband that tried to plan this, and a wonderful daughterthat loves me to pieces, as well as five (almost seven) animals that doeverything they can to show their love for me.

Still yet...I'm really upset. I was so hoping this year wouldbe different. Got my nails done for it. Bought newnail polish for it. I guess I should be thankful I couldn'tfind an outfit I liked last night when we went shopping forit. That at least saves money. And at least myhusband won't have to now pay for seven people's admissions and skaterentals. That saved us quite a bit ($6.25 admission and $3.25skate rental each...totalling $66.50).

I dunno...I guess I just wanted to vent a little...though is it stilltechnically venting when you're crying? I thought venting waswhen you were mad...I'm not mad...just sad. I can't evenclaim to be hurt...those were all good reasons for not being able tomake it. I did have to keep from talking once the friendsthat were able to make it for D&amp;D tonight learned that no onewas going to show. They each gave me hugs and sincereapologies...I just couldn't speak, or I would've broken down...and Ididn't want them to feel worse than they already did about not beingable to show.

*sigh* :tears2:


----------



## myLoki (Apr 19, 2007)

Aw...........Rosie! I have crappy birthdays too. You want to come down to Texas and go to Fiesta with me? The wholecity will be partying for a week. Your birthday kicks off the entireweek.  

I'd buy you chicken on a stick, armadillo eggs, funnel cake, pretzels,turkey legs, and anything your heart desired! And you could get yourface painted at my booth! 


You know you want to!


t.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh, MyLoki...you have no idea...I used to live in San Antonio...believe me, I remember how wonderful it is there...

I've wanted to visit since having to move away in '93...I miss it dearly...

If we could afford it, I would jump right onto a plane there, believeme! I do intend on revisiting eventually, though.Once a Texan, always a Texan, I say! 

Oh, San Antonio...I do miss your bluebonnets...they just won't grow here...

Thank you so much for the sweet offer...you have no idea how badly I'd love to take you up on it. 

Love and hugs,

Rosie*


----------



## pamnock (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm so sorry that no one is able to come - but Ihope you have a FANTASTIC and FUN day for your birthday. Yourhusband and daughter, the people most precious and special to you aregoing to be there enjoying your special day with you. Enjoyyour day and make some special memories. Be sure to post somephotos!



Pam


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 19, 2007)

Unless you plan something else which you shouldwe could have a cyber party. We can run a very goofy silly D&amp;Dgame. Something safe that Em can play. 

If you get the mic, I have been telling you to get it would be a bonus.


----------



## clarzoo (Apr 19, 2007)

I am so sorry no one is able to make it to yourparty. That really stinks. I sure hope you, your hubby and daughter dosomething totally wonderful instead! They sounds like they were reallytrying to make your day special. Maybe, since it's less people coming,you can put that money toward a restaraunt that you wouldn't normallygo to or something. 



:colors: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! :colors:


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh Rosie...(((hug1)))

I'm so sorry things haven't worked out for your birthday. Sounds likeyou had a fun evening planned, and it must be very disappointing. Youknow, I've had some pretty sucky birthdays too. One in particular...Iwas separated from my husband, was a new mom who didn't have a cluewhat I was doing, and my son was colicky (I am still catching up on mysleep, 25 years later), and there was literally no one around. I hadwanted to go out for dinner, as I hadn't done anything like that inover a year. My sister had to work, my brother decided not to comevisit, my dad (whose house I was living in, since I had become a recentsingle mom with no income) had gone away for the weekend, and my verybest friend in the world had moved away. My other friends - a couple ofacquaintances, really - were no where to be found. So here I was allalone, sitting at home, just as I'd been doing every day, with a babywho wouldn't stop crying, and not a soul to talk to. And it was mybirthday.

Anyway, I learned something after that experience. Like you, I realizedI was blessed with an enormous amount in my life. Sometimes our plansdon't work out, but that doesn't mean you can't make them happen at alater date. For your birthday, can you make plans with your family? Orhave your husband take you out to dinner? Take the afternoon to goshopping and find that outfit you were looking for. If it doesn't showup right then, it will at another time. The plans you had for gettingtogether with friends can still be made, just on another day. Look atit as a belated celebration. And if you can't manage to go out or dosomething with your family on your birthday, then treat yourself tosomething you'd really like...something just for you. An expensivebottle of champagne or wine...a bubble bath with lush bath scents. Amovie you've been wanting to see. A shopping spree for that specialoutfit...heck, for two or three outfits, or whatever strikes your fancy.

I know the disappointment is crappy, but you know that you will have afun time to look forward to at another date...and for now, just plansomething simple, but fun, for you, or for you and yourfamily...whatever can be arranged. And make sure they get you thebiggest cake, with the yummiest icing, that they can! Oh, and I haveone other suggestion...what about booking a hotel room for the nightwith your hubby? If that's manageable, then dinner out and a night at ahotel (one that has a jacuzzi would be nice ) might be a nice treat. 

At any rate, look at this as an opportunity to be creative and think upsomething different that you'd love to do. And then you will still havea party to plan for your bday...just a bit belated, that's all....


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Aw, Rosie. I'm sorry your plans didn't work out, but don't let it ruin your birthday. 

You never know what will happen. Maybe this opened up an opportunity to have an even better birthday. 

We all love you and wish you the best birthday ever!

Laura


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you so much for the encouragement, guys.

Bassetluv...awesome suggestions!! I'll talk it over with myhusband tonight, and see what we can come up with. One thingthat's making this birthday really special already is the fact that weordered a smaller version of our wedding cake from the same bakery wegot the wedding cake from originally. This will be a nicetreat because my husband and I barely got a taste of our cake on ourwedding day. (Things were so hectic, and we were still inkind of a state of shock during the reception, hehe!)

So, that'll be nice. My husband didn't even get a taste of the filling, so it'll be nice. 

What a birthday cake, too! Buttercream frosting, white cake, and bavarian cream filling...yummm...

So, yeah, I mean it's not exactly the birthday we had planned, and lastnight I cried a bit with my husband, but ultimately, I do have him andmy girl...and those two things, combined with my sweet animals...Icouldn't ask for more.  Last year on my birthday,we'd just gotten Maisie a couple months before, and had our twokitties. This year, we have two additional bunnies (with twoon the way) to celebrate having...so life is wonderful! 

Last night, I was thinking that maybe, instead of repainting my nailshere at home, I would go to that salon again, and have the guy that didmy nails last time do them with this new color. So, we're one step along the doing-special-things-for-meidea. I also mentioned to Danny that we should find somethingelse fun to do during the day...and I'll call him in a moment andsuggest maybe a movie, and having Aaron (who's the friend that'smoving) hang out here while Em's asleep, so it could be a datenight. Then we could go to a restaurant and such aswell...just the two of us. 

Thank you so much, guys! On the one hand, I have to apologizefor venting on you guys...on the other hand, you guys helped me feel somuch better! I just love my RO family. 

Hugs all around!! Lots of love, too!

Rosie*


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh Rosie, glad you feel a bit better about it all.:hug2:

I know what you mean though, and feel free to vent, sometimes you justneed to, we're here for you! I hadone awesomebirthday when I turned 30. My husband and one of my bestfriends planned it, don't know how I didn't find out. Theysurprised me with a bowling party-it was great! Other thanthat, they're just blah, another day anymore.

Hopefully something great will work out. Go to dinner, amovie, heck, you could even go skating with your hubby and Em, that'dbe cool too.


----------



## NZminilops (Apr 19, 2007)

I get crappy birthdays too . On my 21st Mathad a terrible car accident and almost died. That was bad enough, butmy mother cried and said I hated her because instead of wanting to cutmy cake I wanted to just have a little cry to myself about theaccident. She can be pretty self centered sometimes.

If I was there I'd be going to your birthday for sure!


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Apr 19, 2007)

Aw thatsterrible, I just feel like flying down to California and throwing you a B-day Bash!:colors:

Sounds cheesy but Idefinetely know how you feel, I couldn't have a birthday party thisyear because we were hosting a b-day party for my grandmother, and itwas a big thing with relatives flying down and such. Everybody justkind of forgot about my birthdayexcept my parents, n a weeklater they were all like "Oh I'm so sorry, it slipped my mind!":? At least I got Binky as a present :bunnydance:


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 19, 2007)

something sounds wrong with this.........:shock:


> Unless you plan something else which you should we could have a*cyber* party. We can run a very goofy silly D&amp;D game.Something safe that Em can play.


----------



## missyscove (Apr 19, 2007)

Awww, I'm sorry. I know thefeeling. For my 12th birthday, I had my party at thebuild-a-bear in Westside Pavilion. I invited a good 15people, about 10 were supposed to come. Well, because oftraffic, I was an hour late for my own birthday and no one else showedup for at least another half hour and even then I think 3 peoplecame. I was really disappointed, but we did get to buy extrastuff since we'd planned for more people. 

I had another build-a-bear party for my 16th birthday, much better. 

I'd come to your party, but I think my parents would think that was weird. 

If it makes you feel any less bad about yourself, I just got rejectedfrom the veterinary summer program I really really really really wantedto go to.  

(it's in the blog...)


----------



## Nessa1487 (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm so sorry. :/ ::hugs:: 

I've had a couple of crappy birthdays my self since being sick..(andlast year didn't help being pregnant and not able to keep a dang thingdown. Blah.) 

Maybe you can still do something special with just your family? I knowif all us of here at the forum lived closer to you, we'd throw you abig party. Bunnies and all!   I still hope you have a wonderfulbirthday, though.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 20, 2007)

*I want one of these! Can I go if you have another one. *

*missyscove wrote: *


> Awww, I'm sorry. I know the feeling. For my12th birthday, I had my party at the build-a-bear in WestsidePavilion. I invited a good 15 people, about 10 were supposedto come. Well, because of traffic, I was an hour late for myown birthday and no one else showed up for at least another half hourand even then I think 3 people came. I was reallydisappointed, but we did get to buy extra stuff since we'd planned formore people.
> 
> I had another build-a-bear party for my 16th birthday, much better.
> 
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 20, 2007)

*:shock:*

*stephiemarie78 wrote: *


> something sounds wrong with this.........:shock:
> 
> 
> > Unless you plan something else which you should we could have a*cyber* party. We can run a very goofy silly D&amp;D game.Something safe that Em can play.


----------



## missyscove (Apr 20, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *I want one of these! Can I go if you have another one. *
> 
> *missyscove wrote: *
> 
> ...




ummm, sure... fly out here...

I'd also like to point out that the birthday girl whose partyimmediately preceded mine... was turning 6. I love beingweird, lol. 

This year I'm thinking of doing a dinner at Lawry's, gotta love thatprime rib. I'll be in NY at the other part of that summerprogram that I did get accepted to on my birthday (3 days into theprogram.)


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 20, 2007)

*Hehe I will drive in to NY and we can party. *

*missyscove wrote:*

ummm, sure... fly out here...

I'd also like to point out that the birthday girl whose partyimmediately preceded mine... was turning 6. I love beingweird, lol. 

This year I'm thinking of doing a dinner at Lawry's, gotta love thatprime rib. I'll be in NY at the other part of that summerprogram that I did get accepted to on my birthday (3 days into theprogram.)


----------



## Haley (Apr 20, 2007)

aww Rosie, Im sorry things arent working out foryour birthday. But Im sure you will have just as much fun with yourhubby and daughter, can you guys plan something fun for the three ofyou?

And you can always come on here and we'll celebrate with you! Ohh,doesnt cake sound good? (Im dieting and having some major cravingsright now!).

We love you! Happy Birthday sweetie!


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 20, 2007)

Thank you so much. I'm really grateful for all your wonderful birthday wishes! 

So, tomorrow night I get a date with my husband, and we're going to goin a few minutes to buy a pretty outfit so I can feel all beautifultomorrow night. 

 It's going to be a lovely birthday...


----------



## missyscove (Apr 21, 2007)

Don't forget to take pictures to show us!


----------



## jil101ca (Apr 21, 2007)

Happy birthday to you....

Happy Birthday to you...

Happy Birthday dear Maherwoman

Happy birthday to youuuuu...

I too end up having disappointing birthdays. The worst was when I hadto cook my own supper ANDbuy my own cake because no one remembered. Iturned 40this year and wanted to do something speacial so i rented anice bungalow and forced hubby (he's terrified of going on ice) to stayon a lake for 4 days. It was way cool.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 21, 2007)

[align=center]*:bunnydance:HAPPY:bunnydance: :bunnydance:BIRTHDAY!:bunnydance:*[/align]

[align=center]*May all your Dreams come True!*[/align]

[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## missyscove (Apr 21, 2007)

:colors:Feliz Cumpleanos Maherwoman!!!!!:colors:

(P.S. I've got the perfect birthday idea for you, come to the shelter and get yourself a 7th bunny.)


----------



## Nessa1487 (Apr 21, 2007)

Happy birthday!


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks, guys! I just woke up, butspent last night finding the perfect outfit for our date. Ifound it, and wound up finding just the right shoes, too (wound uphappening upon a really great one-day sale at Macy's)...they'reactually the same brand as my outfit, and think were made to go withit, too. 

So, we're not sure yet if our friend can come over tonight to babysit(she'll be sleeping, so not much to sit, really), but either way, we'llhave special time together. 

Thanks so much for the sweet birthday wishes, guys!! 

Love and hugs,

Rosie &amp; the Herd :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 21, 2007)

[align=center]*HAPPYBIRTHDAYROSIE*[/align]

[align=center]:balloons::bestwishes::grouphug:toastingbuns:group::birthday:trio:airborne::rimshot:[/align]

[align=center]*Susan and the Gang*[/align]


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 21, 2007)

Thank you, Susan!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 21, 2007)

arty: *HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROSIE!!! arty:*



I hope you have a wonderful timetonight! Can't wait to hear about it, and do try take somepics.

Crystal and the buns.


----------



## jordiwes (Apr 21, 2007)

Happy birthday!!!

:bouquet:

:trio

:toast:


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 21, 2007)

Thank you, guys!! 

I thought while I was here, I'd also post a link to the outfit we bought last night. 

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=234348&amp;CategoryID=17995

And here are the shoes:

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=235628&amp;PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results#

In black, of course, to match the dress. 

I'll take a picture of me all dressed up, lookin' schnazzy in it later on. 

Hugs!

Rosie &amp; the Herd :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance: (Wow, I have six now...)


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 21, 2007)

Ohhh I love it! I would buy that in a heartbeat!


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 21, 2007)

It was actually Danny's first pick. Ididn't notice the outfit until he did, and I'm normally not much of alace type of person, but thought they were gorgeous!

So, I tried the outfit on, and the shirt didn't fit but the skirtdid...and they didn't have a higher size of shirt...so we wound upputting everything back and going to another Macy's that they said DIDhave the right size shirt. BUT...they didn't have the rightsize SKIRT at that one, so we wound up buying the shirt at the secondone, and then going back for the skirt at the first, and buying theshoes there, too. 

Hehe!! Took quite a while to get everything...but it wasworth it! I must add, too, that the outfit nicely suits acurvier lady than that model. Hehe!! 

I'm excited to wear it later on (hopefully). 

For now...off to take a nice, long, hot shower without interruptions!! YAY!! 

This birthday wound up being so nice...even if we don't go out...I'm happy with the way things turned out. 

Thanks for all your love and support, guys. It really helped a lot! 

Hugs and love,

Rosie*


----------



## *poifect* (Apr 21, 2007)

:singing:* AHEM * :singing:



HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU,

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU,

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR ROSIE,

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOOOOOOOOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!



happy birthday!!!!!!



:happyday::hug::groupparty::thumbup:birthdayarty0002::toast::airborne:



lurv Anabell !!!


----------



## bat42072 (Apr 21, 2007)

i am sorry to hear about you b-day...*HAPPY BIRTHDAY.... i am sending you a birthday cheer...arty0002:arty0002:arty0002:arty0002:*

*--becky and the bunny babes(ashes, taffy, and frosty)*


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 21, 2007)

I hope you have a great birthday even if your original plans didn't work out!

Peg


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 21, 2007)

YAY!! Danny and Emily have gone to pick up Aaron, for him to babysit (while Em's sleeping) so we can go out! 

So, I'll be getting all dressed up and will have a WONDERFUL night tonight!

YAY!!

Thank you so much for all your birthday wishes! 

And Peg, those wishes from you and the Boys were absolutely wonderful...that really made my day special!! 

Thank you!!

Love and hugs always,

Rosie*


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 21, 2007)

[align=center]~HAPPYBIRTHDAY~[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]:balloons::balloons::trio:balloons::balloons:[/align]
[align=center]:bestwishes::bestwishes::bestwishes::bestwishes::bestwishes:[/align]
[align=center]arty0002:arty0002:[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]Lots of LOVE
Nadia, Misty &amp; Charlie[/align]


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## maherwoman (Apr 22, 2007)

Aww...thanks guys!!

My birthday was wonderful. We saw 300 at an IMAX theater...and it was AMAZING! 

And we ate dinner at Tony Roma's...

And my outfit looked and felt wonderful. I'm quite proud ofmyself for lasting the entire time in my heels, too! 

Thank you so much for all your beautiful birthday wishes...they really made my day special. 

Hugs and love all around!!

Rosie &amp; the Herd :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## pamnock (Apr 22, 2007)

So glad to hear that your day was special 

Pam


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Apr 22, 2007)

*:bunnydance:Happy Birthday Maherwoman!:bunnydance: *

*im glad you had a good time!*


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 22, 2007)

Rosie where's the pictures. Inquiring minds want to see.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 22, 2007)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Rosie where's the pictures. Inquiring minds want to see.
> 
> Susan:bunnydance:


And me!


----------



## Michaela (Apr 23, 2007)

Ah I missed this somehow...


[align=center]*:bunnydance:Happy Belated BirthdayRosie!!:bunnydance:*[/align]
I'm so glad you had a good day, and that outfit is gorgeous!


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 23, 2007)

Okay, guys...here are pictures of my outfit. 







Me and my husband
















And a close-up of the beautiful shoes (and Lily the butterfly) 











I really felt like a million bucks in that outfit.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks Rosie! Wow, you look great andso did your husband! Thanks for sharing. How longhave you had the tatoo? I bet that hurt.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 23, 2007)

Rosie, you looked great! I'm so glad you had a good birthday. You deserve it.


----------



## Michaela (Apr 23, 2007)

Rosie you look beautiful!! You and your hubby are such a cute couple!:love


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks, guys! We love each other somuch...I was lucky enough to find a guy that completed me, so it makesfor a perfect couple. 

As for the tattoo, AngelnSnuffy...I've had it for nine yearsnow. And yes, it hurt like heck! When the guy wasdoing her main body (the middle), I started to pass out, and myboyfriend at the time had to get me a glass of water.Hehe...and I was practically laying down for him to do the tattoo,too!  I'm a wuss...I admit it...hehe!!

But, boy do I love my Lily, and it's the only tattoo I ever plan ongetting. It's like a permanent piece of lovely jewelry tome.


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 23, 2007)

Great outfit! Those shoes are supernice - and PERFECT for the outfit!! Sorry - I'm a shoeperson, I just can't have enough!



___________
Nadia


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh wow! I want that Outfit!


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks, Nadia!

Yeah, I really lucked out...turned out that the shoes are the samebrand as the outfit. Hubby and I think they were designed FORthe outfit. 

I really loved having those shoes...they really completed theoutfit. Yeah, I had other shoes here at home that would havematched...but it's just not the same as getting NEW shoes,hehe! And, given that I saved about 75% with getting theoutfit on a One Day Sale day...my husband just couldn't say no toshoes.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 23, 2007)

Hehe...:blushan:

*whispers* _It's from Macy's..._

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Oh wow! I want that Outfit!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 23, 2007)

*I am dead serious! I have a wedding...HOLY CRAP 2 weeks! I need an outfit.*

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Hehe...:blushan:
> 
> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> ...


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 23, 2007)

*whispers* _It's from Macy's...

_*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *I am deadserious! I have a wedding...HOLY CRAP 2 weeks! I need an outfit.*
> 
> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 23, 2007)

I have this skirt. (It ties all the way up in the back and has a lace behind the ties.)






Maybe with this top.






Or one of these two dresses


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 23, 2007)

I like this alot! You could even wear something over it if it's cool that day.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow...those are really nice choices! 

What's the site you found those at? I'd love to take a closer look at that skirt...it looks really pretty!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 23, 2007)

It is the only store I buy from. 

Torrid


Edit: Click on the section called Edge.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 23, 2007)

NICE...I like their corset tops. Iwant to get one once I lose a bit more weight...just to have one sexytop.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 23, 2007)

I want to get the blue one. I was in shock how good I look.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 24, 2007)

*OMGI missed Rosie's birthday!!* 

(I really have to read Off Topic more often!!)

:imstupid

So sorry and you looked like a hundred million bucks!! 

:hug:

Glad it was a sweet evening! 



sas :bouquet:


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 24, 2007)

Hehe...totally, completely fine, SAS...

Thank you for the compliment! 

We had so much fun out to dinner, and then the movie...was a reallyromantic, fun night. Nice to be together alone...doesn'thappen often. 

And...I forgot to mention! He and my girl got me CSI:3Dimensions of Murder for my birthday! (It's a PCgame.) The only thing is that we didn't have the right videocard for the computer, but he's out as we speak picking it up, so I'llprobably be able to play tonight! 

Not only that...but he's out right now also getting a hard metal screendoor (the kind that lock), so we can open the door and have fresh airthroughout the house, and not have the problem of (a) it not being safe(due to not being locked), or (b) the kitties climbing the screendoor. 

Exciting times!


----------

